# Karateka Sound Off!



## dancingalone (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't have the ability to create a poll, but I thought it would be fun for everyone to post what style they practice after getting the idea from a few recent threads.

Please list your style and perhaps ryuha if you have one.

Me:  Okinawan Goju-ryu (mostly Jundokan)


----------



## Omar B (Aug 6, 2010)

Seido Karate - My first style and the one I've been with the longest

Choi Kwang Do - Korean style I was a member of for 4 years.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 6, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I don't have the ability to create a poll, but I thought it would be fun for everyone to post what style they practice after getting the idea from a few recent threads.
> 
> Please list your style and perhaps ryuha if you have one.



Dancingalone:  Okinawan Goju-ryu (mostly Jundokan)
Bill Mattocks: Okinawan Isshin-Ryu


----------



## Hudson69 (Aug 6, 2010)

American Kenpo but I stay up on my Police Combatives because I need too.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wado Ryu - my first and best loved style
Tang Soo Do


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 6, 2010)

American Karate.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 6, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance Stacy, but you gotta tell me about American Karate.  When I hear American karate what comes to mind is Kenpo, but I'm gonna assume that's not what you meant.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 6, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Wado Ryu - my first and best loved style
> Tang Soo Do



No Wado in your local town, Tez?  I thought Wado-kai was fairly strong in the UK...


----------



## K-man (Aug 6, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I don't have the ability to create a poll, but I thought it would be fun for everyone to post what style they practice after getting the idea from a few recent threads.
> 
> Please list your style and perhaps ryuha if you have one.
> 
> Me: Okinawan Goju-ryu (mostly Jundokan)


Me too: Okinawan Goju-ryu (mostly Jundokan) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





plus a bit of aikido to help understand the bunkai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Used to be Goju Kai)


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Shorin Ryu (Kobayashi)


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 6, 2010)

Shotokan Karate


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 6, 2010)

K-man said:


> Me too: Okinawan Goju-ryu (mostly Jundokan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I ever visit Australia, I want to meet you in person, K-man.  We have similar backgrounds between the goju and aikido.  I'd be very curious to see if how we express ourselves martially is similar or not.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 6, 2010)

Okinawan Goju-ryu


----------



## harlan (Aug 6, 2010)

Okinawan Goju-ryu/Matayoshi kobudo


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 6, 2010)

i found this on american karate

dunno if its any good though.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Karate


----------



## katagrl (Aug 7, 2010)

Shito Ryu (Kotaka-ha)


----------



## K-man (Aug 7, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> If I ever visit Australia, I want to meet you in person, K-man. We have similar backgrounds between the goju and aikido. I'd be very curious to see if how we express ourselves martially is similar or not.


 You're welcome to come and stay with us if you're ever down this way.


----------



## rlp271 (Aug 8, 2010)

Isshinryu for a giant chunk of my life.

Jidokwan Taekwondo during university.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 8, 2010)

Most of my background is in Chinese systems (Northern Shaolin and a mishmash of southern styles my teachers were familiar with) but I spent about 4 years doing Isshinryu. 

Next month I`m planning on starting in at an Ashihara Karate dojo.It`ll be nice to have training partners again.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Forgive my ignorance Stacy, but you gotta tell me about American Karate. When I hear American karate what comes to mind is Kenpo, but I'm gonna assume that's not what you meant.


 
What Blade96 posted is essentially accurate. I'm a supporter, obviously. 

A few points: American Karate has an enormous following here in Texas. It is an external style--it doesn't involve any meditation, etc., and the influence of Asian philosophies is minimal. In terms of the way it "looks," it is heavily influenced by Shotokan and TaeKwonDo. Stances are low and wide. Only English is used (except for the word "uke", and some Japanese terms for various throws and takedowns, but we aren't required to use the Japanese). Instructors are called Ms. or Mr., not Sensei or Master; adult students are called Ms. or Mr. as well. Nobody is expected to bow lower than anyone else. Our sparring is sport point (which in Texas means hitting pretty damn hard, I might add), and we spar in a sideways fighting stance, kicking primarily with the front leg (Bill Wallace is a heavy influence.)


----------



## TimoS (Aug 9, 2010)

Shorin ryu Seibukan / Jinbukan kobudo.

Before I switched to Seibukan, I was in Shorinji ryu Renshinkan and an off-shoot from that. I guess, in retrospect, that even the time I was officially in Renshinkan was more or less an off-shoot from it


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 9, 2010)

TimoS said:


> Shorin ryu Seibukan / Jinbukan kobudo.
> 
> Before I switched to Seibukan, I was in Shorinji ryu Renshinkan and an off-shoot from that. I guess, in retrospect, that even the time I was officially in Renshinkan was more or less an off-shoot from it



Timo, are there any meaningful technical differences between the various Shorin-ryu groups?  I studied Matsubayashi for a while when I was younger and I've noticed some kata can be different, like Ananku.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 9, 2010)

Not that this is statistically significant in any way, but this is the breakdown thus far.  I only counted the current style given rather than include any former studies.  Apparently Goju-ryu is the evil empire of the karate forum.  

Karate styles of MT respondents

4 Goju-ryu
2 Shorin-ryu
1 Shito-ryu
1 Seido
1 Isshinryu
1 American Kenpo
1 Tang Soo Do
1 Taekwondo
1 American karate
1 Shotokan
1 Ashihara


----------



## TimoS (Aug 9, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Timo, are there any meaningful technical differences between the various Shorin-ryu groups?


Perhaps I'm not the most qualified person to answer that, as I've been practising only Kyan line Shorin(ji)  There aren't other lineages present in Finland, so I cannot really compare. I know in Seibukan we have our own "peculiarities" in techniques, like 3/4 turn of the fist while punching and from what I've understood, our basic stance is also lower and wider than in other Shorin schools. Also, we use the shikodachi-zenkutsudachi turn to generate power, which to my understanding is sort of a "trademark" of Zenryo Shimabukuro, i.e. if some style uses it, it is very likely they've trained with Zenryo (or Zenpo) Shimabukuro, whether they admit it or not (and yes, there are those). I guess the major differences are in kata. Itosu/Chibana line Shorin schools often have the Sho and Dai versions of kata, e.g. Kusanku Sho and Kusanku Dai, whereas we have only one version, the exception being Passai, where we have Passai and Passai Guwa.


> I studied Matsubayashi for a while when I was younger and I've noticed some kata can be different, like Ananku.


The Matsubayashi Ananku is Nagamine's own creation, much like the Ananku we practise is Kyan's creation.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 9, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> A few points: American Karate has an enormous following here in Texas. It is an external style--it doesn't involve any meditation, etc., and the influence of Asian philosophies is minimal. In terms of the way it "looks," it is heavily influenced by Shotokan and TaeKwonDo. Stances are low and wide. Only English is used (except for the word "uke", and some Japanese terms for various throws and takedowns, but we aren't required to use the Japanese). Instructors are called Ms. or Mr., not Sensei or Master; adult students are called Ms. or Mr. as well. Nobody is expected to bow lower than anyone else. Our sparring is sport point (which in Texas means hitting pretty damn hard, I might add), and we spar in a sideways fighting stance, kicking primarily with the front leg (Bill Wallace is a heavy influence.)



Stacy,

What are the empty hand and weapons forms you learned up to shodan (or beyond if you happen to know what are the requirements)?  How do you learn how to spar?  Are there any formal kumite sets to practice or did you just wing it?


----------



## Omar B (Aug 9, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> What Blade96 posted is essentially accurate. I'm a supporter, obviously.
> 
> A few points: American Karate has an enormous following here in Texas. It is an external style--it doesn't involve any meditation, etc., and the influence of Asian philosophies is minimal. In terms of the way it "looks," it is heavily influenced by Shotokan and TaeKwonDo. Stances are low and wide. Only English is used (except for the word "uke", and some Japanese terms for various throws and takedowns, but we aren't required to use the Japanese). Instructors are called Ms. or Mr., not Sensei or Master; adult students are called Ms. or Mr. as well. Nobody is expected to bow lower than anyone else. Our sparring is sport point (which in Texas means hitting pretty damn hard, I might add), and we spar in a sideways fighting stance, kicking primarily with the front leg (Bill Wallace is a heavy influence.)



Cool.  The link I was provided before referenced Ed Parker but you say American Karate is influenced by Shotokan and TKD, so am I to assume that the Wiki article mentioning SGM Parker is wrong and there is no Kenpo in your system?  Tell em about the Kata, self defence sets, ranking system if you could.


----------



## rlp271 (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought there were more Isshinryu people than that?  I think you may have counted me as TKD, but that was just what I did as a university student.  I was still and am still heavily involved in Isshinryu.  I have also just begun Kyokushin.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 9, 2010)

rlp271 said:


> I thought there were more Isshinryu people than that?  I think you may have counted me as TKD, but that was just what I did as a university student.  I was still and am still heavily involved in Isshinryu.  I have also just begun Kyokushin.



Which do you consider your primary style?  Isshinryu?


----------



## Laus (Aug 9, 2010)

First style: Goju Ryu
Current style: Kyokushin. Also practicing Aikido.

Why the change? No goju in this city.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 10, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Stacy,
> 
> What are the empty hand and weapons forms you learned up to shodan (or beyond if you happen to know what are the requirements)? How do you learn how to spar? Are there any formal kumite sets to practice or did you just wing it?


 
We don't learn weapons forms until brown belt, at which point we either create our own or borrow from other systems. For example, my fan katas are ones I came up with myself; another candidate does a traditional Okinawan bo kata.

In order, our curriculum katas are:

H-Form 1
H-Form 2
H-Form 3
H-Form 4
To San
Hein 4
Hwa Rang
Tekkie 1
Chung Mu
Bassai Dai (this is optional for 1st degree black; mandatory for 2nd degree)

We are also required to create both an empty hand form and a weapon or musical (ugh) form. During our black belt test, we are required to do 10 move impromptu katas with 5 weapons (arnis, bo, nunchaku, sai, and tonfa.) We may be called upon to do all 5, or fewer.

We learn techniques and do sparring drills (partnered and non-partnered). No traditional kumite sets. We rarely do one steps. Sparring is free sparring from the start, and contact is used from the start. Because of this, only black and brown belts spar with yellow belt adults until they start to get the hang of it. White belt adults do sparring drills only.

We learn approximately 40 classroom self defense sequences; most of these have to be learned moving in both directions. These include empty hand and gun, knife, and club defenses. Some of these techniques are taken from Aikido.

At brown belt level, we learn impromptu self defense, which involves throws and takedowns. There are 30 single attacker attacks, 10 double attacker attacks, and 10 eyes closed single attacker attacks (defender has eyes closed, not attacker, of course) on the black belt test; we must do two different defenses for each. Each defense must involve a takedown or throw.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Cool. The link I was provided before referenced Ed Parker but you say American Karate is influenced by Shotokan and TKD, so am I to assume that the Wiki article mentioning SGM Parker is wrong and there is no Kenpo in your system? Tell em about the Kata, self defence sets, ranking system if you could.


 
Parker is admired, and is considered an influence, but American Karate is not Kenpo. There may be some Kenpo in there somewhere (and there are some similarities in mindset, ala the idea of modifying techniques to fit individual strengths), but I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly where.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 10, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> In order, our curriculum katas are:
> 
> H-Form 1
> H-Form 2
> ...



I remember this list of forms.  There used to be someone else who was in your org that posted here.  She used to pop in from time to time.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 11, 2010)

Wado Ryu - I consider this to be my core art.
Ju Jutsu - My 2nd art tho I condider it just a slightly different expression of the same principles.

Arts I get the occational lesson in:
Goshindo
Tai Chi
Kali

Katori Shinto Ryu - studied it briefly.


----------



## scottie (Aug 11, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> Parker is admired, and is considered an influence, but American Karate is not Kenpo. There may be some Kenpo in there somewhere (and there are some similarities in mindset, ala the idea of modifying techniques to fit individual strengths), but I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly where.



1. Isshinryu is my Heart.

2. I do dabble American Karate (with a heavy Goju Influence), I think the phrase "American" was coined because is has became what America is. A mix of everything. That's what makes our country strong, that is what makes American Karate strong. Most traditionalist don't like it. I am a traditionalist and there parts that i don't like about it. but i respect their fighting skills. thats what most of it is all about.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 11, 2010)

So the tally is now this.  Those isshinryu loserz are catching up.  

4 Goju-ryu
3 Isshin-ryu
2 Shorin-ryu
1 Shito-ryu
1 Seido
1 American Kenpo
1 Tang Soo Do
1 American karate
1 Shotokan
1 Ashihara 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		 		 			 			 


1 Kyokushin
1 Wado-ryu


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 11, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> So the tally is now this.  Those isshinryu loserz are catching up.
> 
> 4 Goju-ryu
> 3 Isshin-ryu
> ...



Eeek. 

3 pages and im the only shotokanka.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Jim777 is also Seido, he attends the Honbu in Manhattan.  He has not posted yet though.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Eeek.
> 
> 3 pages and im the only shotokanka.



I think Grenadier is also Shotokan.  Maybe most Shotokan people are too busy training to waste time on MT.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey there are 2 Wadokas, can`t you Goju people even count?
You didn`t count Tez. Me lonely :wah:


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> Hey there are 2 Wadokas, can`t you Goju people even count?
> You didn`t count Tez. Me lonely :wah:



Goju people can't count.  We all have brain damage thanks to holding our breath too much during Sanchin.  %-}

No intended slight.  I just counted Tez as TSD because she currently trains in it at her club.  I understand she teaches it too although she has a personal preference for Wado.

I basically didn't want to get into counting fractions for people who practice multiple styles, so it's one or the other.  No biggie either way.  I'll change her tally to Wado in the next version if you both like.


----------



## Marc Abrams (Aug 12, 2010)

Shindo Ryu under Kenji Ushiro Sensei


Marc Abrams


----------



## Omar B (Aug 12, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Goju people can't count.  We all have brain damage thanks to holding our breath too much during Sanchin.  %-}
> 
> No intended slight.  I just counted Tez as TSD because she currently trains in it at her club.  I understand she teaches it too although she has a personal preference for Wado.
> 
> I basically didn't want to get into counting fractions for people who practice multiple styles, so it's one or the other.  No biggie either way.  I'll change her tally to Wado in the next version if you both like.



I once kicked a Goju guy, took him an hour to react.  Breathing helps.  LOL.


----------



## mujmp (Aug 12, 2010)

I have my shodan in Wado Ryu but have trained with a Sensei who has trained seriously in Shotokan, Goju Ryu and Shito Ryu as well as Wado and have learned much from these other styles as well.  I've also trained in Kobudo with him.  I have been so lucky to be able to train under him!


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Seiei kan, Shotokan, Shito ryu, Matsubayashi Shorin ryu, *
*Kenpo, Jujitsu, Iai do, Ryukyu Kobudo.*


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 13, 2010)

Jumped around a bit, thanks to living like a gypsy while I was a college student, graduate student, and then a postdoc.  

Shotokan Karate (current and former)
Wado Karate (Hirano Shihan's system, of JIKC)
Shuri Ryu Karate-do (Ridgely Abele and Fran Babbino)

Also, throw in Yamanni Chinen Ryu Kobudo...


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 13, 2010)

Isshinryu 37 years
Yang Tai Chi Chaun 32 years
Various studies (not full time the years posted are the period the studies covered)
   Shotokan/Silat Tjimande/Aikido - 10 years
      Including bo, kama and a few other things
   Kempo Goju over 7 years
   Goju Ryu
   Shorin Ryu Honda Katsu
   Bando Staff and Stick
   Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
   Chinese studies in  
       Pai Lum 
       Sil Lum   
       Tai Tong Long and Faan Tzi Ying Jow Pai (conducted over 6+ years)
   and a few other things for slow days


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 13, 2010)

Sigh.  I guess the Isshinryu folks caught up.  There goes my dreams of karate hegemony on MT.  (Not sure where to put Twendkata71, but Victor put the megami boys into a tie at the top.)

4 Goju-ryu
4 Isshin-ryu
3 Wado-ryu
2 Shorin-ryu
2 Shotokan
1 Shito-ryu
1 Seido
1 American Kenpo
1 American karate
1 Shindo Ryu
1 Ashihara                                                                                                                 
1 Kyokushin


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay, two shotokan. 

Im not alone.

you know that song.....

one is the lonliest number that you'll ever see...,Two can be as good as one but the lonliest number is the number one...uh huh


----------



## Paquita (Aug 14, 2010)

Shuri Ryu !


----------



## rlp271 (Aug 19, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Which do you consider your primary style?  Isshinryu?



My primary style is Isshinryu.  I've continued my study alone for the last two years with limited interaction with my instructor, but that's pretty normal for a yondan.

Kyokushin is pretty much the only Karate in Korea.  South Korea isn't the place to study Okinawan martial arts.  I want people to train with, so I train.  You can always pick things up from different martial arts anyways.  It's good to train in as many as possible.


----------



## Haze (Aug 21, 2010)

Okinawan Goju Ryu


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmmm.

Kodokan Judo (started 1970)
Shotokan (JKA) my favorite (started 1994)
now Tang Soo Do - no JKA dojo nearby (started 2006)

Shotokan is what I usually do when I work out alone.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Sep 15, 2010)

Uechiryu (Okikukai if it makes any difference)
Aikido 

Just wondering scince you're counting, do you put Uechi with Gojuryu or Isshinryu as a tie breaker since uechi is kinda between the two?


----------



## katagrl (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, I think it's the Shito ryu people who are too busy training to post on here.  At the higher kyu levels we are expected to train 4 to 6 times/week.  I guess I'm just a slacker, I usually only manage 3 or 4.  But I'm old.  I really love my style!    Obviously there are a lot of good schools and styles, and some not so good, to each his/her own.  But mine is (one of) the best.  Ha ha.


----------



## searcher (Jan 4, 2011)

Chito-ryu
Isshinryu
American Kenpo(Yes, I know it is not Japanese/Okinawan)
American Karate(TKD based, so may not count)

And as of very recently, Ashihara.


----------



## Narges (Jan 4, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> Yay, two shotokan.
> 
> Im not alone.
> 
> ...



I make three I suppose 

WSKF Shotokan - three and a half years (God, I feel like a real newbie compared to some of you guys!)


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 4, 2011)

Narges said:


> I make three I suppose
> 
> WSKF Shotokan - three and a half years (God, I feel like a real newbie compared to some of you guys!)



Great. We can be the Three Musketeers.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 4, 2011)

katagrl said:


> *Oh, I think it's the Shito ryu people who are too busy training to post on here.*  At the higher kyu levels we are expected to train 4 to 6 times/week.  I guess I'm just a slacker, I usually only manage 3 or 4.  But I'm old.  I really love my style!    Obviously there are a lot of good schools and styles, and some not so good, to each his/her own.  But mine is (one of) the best.  Ha ha.




With all those kata in Shito-ryu to practice, I imagine you're busy.  Begone quickly lest your sensei find out you've been slacking!


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 4, 2011)

angrywhitepajamas said:


> Uechiryu (Okikukai if it makes any difference)
> Aikido
> 
> Just wondering scince you're counting, do you put Uechi with Gojuryu or Isshinryu as a tie breaker since uechi is kinda between the two?



I am very sorry for missing your question.  I've more or less given up on the tallies, but I would normally count Uechi-ryu as it's own group.  The Uechi people I know would be aghast at the thought of being counted as Goju-ryu,    Too much Okinawan corruption for their taste.


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 17, 2011)

Matsubayashi Shorin-Ryu   33 years
Iron Tiger (Burmese Origin)  about 4 years
USKA Judo  can't remember how long earned ikkyu.
A smattering of Tae Kwon Do, American Kenpo, Shorinji Kempo.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 18, 2011)

Narges said:


> I make three I suppose
> 
> WSKF Shotokan - three and a half years (God, I feel like a real newbie compared to some of you guys!)



well im even more of a newbie....i been training for one year and 4 months.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 25, 2011)

You can count me in amongst the Goju Ryu people, Meibukan system


----------



## Narges (Jan 26, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> well im even more of a newbie....i been training for one year and 4 months.



Btw, did you get your orange belt at last?


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 26, 2011)

Narges said:


> Btw, did you get your orange belt at last?



No i didnt pass. Because of my depression and such I had no heart for training outside lessons at home so when the time came i messed it up. 

Sensei didnt fail me on it though, he's giving me a little more time with it which is great 

He knows about the issues I had with my black belt ex though. so he understand 

I still go to class all the time though, i will pass next time, work hard.


----------



## chinto (Jan 30, 2011)

I have 10 years in shobayashi shorin ryu, and am also studying Matsumura seito.  so for me  shorin ryu,  two systems of the style shorin ryu.


----------



## Candy_man (Mar 25, 2011)

Shotokan.  2.5 years into it.


----------



## Hakkapeliitta (Apr 3, 2011)

Time to add a new style to the list, I guess.

Yuishinkai, here.


----------



## kravi (May 9, 2011)

Shotokan, not long at all 

--Me


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

Ryukyu Kempo (Oyata lineage)  Started in 2004


----------



## Guliufa (May 24, 2011)

Okinawan Goju Ryu...

I also learned a few Shorin Ryu Kata - Matsumura Seito.


----------



## Jackthekarateguy (Aug 10, 2013)

Goju Ryu, Jundokan lineage I believe, sensei from street fighting background (typical redemption story after finding martial arts)


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 11, 2013)

First style I ever learned was Pangainoon (same as Uechi Ryu).  Still a 'first love' to be honest :wavey:


----------



## mixedup (Aug 13, 2013)

I've tried a few...

SKI Shotokan for around 8 months as a young teenager.

Siorinji Daruma Ryu Kenshikan Kempo for about three years in my early 20's. Although developed in China, this one had borrowed a few kata from Goju-Ryu, such as Saifa and Seienchin.

Also dabbled in Togakure Ryu Ninjitsu, Seikukan, and Manaia Ju-Jitsu off and on during that time.

Then moved away for about 15 years.

Go Kan Ryu now, since February 2013.


----------



## chinto (Aug 16, 2013)

oh and 13 years nonstop training and a shodan rank


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 17, 2013)

My first Art (I guess you can also call it my base art): Shotokan (Shodan)
Then advanced with: freestyle karate/kickboxing (2nd Dan)
Current art: Tang Soo Do (going for Chodan this year)

Other arts & styles that I've tried, I won't list as the time practiced with anywhere from 1 day to about 9 months.


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 25, 2013)

At our dojo, we blend hakkoryu jujitsu with shotokan karate. Hanshi Cruz of the International San Ten Karate Association has called what we do San Ten Jujitsu. Sensei just calls it karate. However, in our school, one must first achieve shodan in jujitsu to become a shodan in in karate. So in reality, when Justin Sensei is done with us, we are a black belt in two different styles- Shotokan and Hakkoryu.


----------



## DennisBreene (Aug 25, 2013)

My first style Tang Soo Do (with influences of Kaju Kenpo-Emperado style)
Currently Modern Arnis


----------



## wimwag (Dec 31, 2013)

Omar B said:


> Forgive my ignorance Stacy, but you gotta tell me about American Karate.  When I hear American karate what comes to mind is Kenpo, but I'm gonna assume that's not what you meant.



From what I've seen personally, dojos that advertise "Amercian Karate" or "American Sport Karate" usually practice some derivative of Taekwondo.  (At least in NW Wisconsin they do.)  I've always thought of it as MMA personally since it usually contains some Judo and Hapkido.


----------



## wimwag (Dec 31, 2013)

As a foster kid/troubled teen, I practiced at a dojang that blended a few forms of Taekwondo for 8 years.  After my oldest daughter was sexually assaulted on the school bus by a kid using MMA to subdue her, I decided to try to teach her some TKD.  I'm terrible when it comes to teaching my own kids stuff so we decided to get her into a dojo.  Long story short, I caught the bug (again) after watching her classes and we migrated to a nearby dojo together.  I now devote most my free time to practicing Matsubayashi Shorin Ryu after not practicing anything at all for almost 12 years.  So I technically have dan level in TKD, but in reality, I am just a 7th kyu with a few more weapons in my arsenal.  And sloppy "elephant" stances haha.


----------



## chinto (Jan 20, 2014)

Matsumura Saito Shorin Ryu and Shobayashi Shorin Ryu, 14 years strait training with out brakes, and on and off again before that .


----------



## wimwag (Jan 20, 2014)

chinto said:


> Matsumura Saito Shorin Ryu and Shobayashi Shorin Ryu, 14 years strait training with out brakes, and on and off again before that .



What's the difference between our styles?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 21, 2014)

Mu Shin Kwan Kong Soo Do Karate.


----------



## Ray B (Jan 24, 2014)

wimwag said:


> What's the difference between our styles?



Shobayashi and Matsubayashi are both influenced by Kyan O`Sensei. Kyan Trained with Matsumura among others.
From there Shimabukuro continued creating Shobayashi and Nagamine started Matsubayashi. (Both students of Kyan)


Matsumura Seito is the family art past from Matsumura Bushi, to his grand nephew, Matsumura Sokon.


----------

